# Feldgrind 2 instock



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Not sure if anyone's after one as there are currently 2 instock on their website. Grab it quick. Lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Instock with who


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry.







Madebyknock.com


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

MarkT said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The website saying it is in stock bears no relation to whether you'll ever get one though.

If you want one, order through a reseller such as Machina or Dear Green.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

I am still chasing a tamper order from Knock that never arrived - and Peter is not answering my emails to find out why. Good advice above.....


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Too late now as I've ordered this morning. Lol


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Those stock items have been there since I placed mine, have yet to receive mine - so good luck!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Right it has arrived today and I was very very very surprised. Royal Mail Recorded Delivery.







)

☕☕☕☕☕







I'm super Happy.


----------

